
One of the Biggest Crypto Exchanges Goes Dark and Users Are Getting Nervous - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-12/crypto-exchange-kraken-goes-dark-and-user-anxiety-surges
======
EgoIncarnate
@krakensupport seems still active, so while their platform may have gone down,
they haven't really gone "dark" \-
[https://mobile.twitter.com/krakensupport/with_replies](https://mobile.twitter.com/krakensupport/with_replies)

~~~
sincerely
Their platform is back online now too:
[https://blog.kraken.com/post/1449/](https://blog.kraken.com/post/1449/)

------
richardknop
What kind of "upgrade" could be taking 48 hours and counting? Don't they have
rollback capability to go back to previous working version?

The only thing I can think of would be some big database migration that went
awry and they don't have strategy to roll back.

But normally you would get a dump of production database and test your
migration scripts on test/staging servers against latest snapshot of prod
data.

You don't just run migration script on your production database and see what
happens. You try running it against last backup / snapshot of prod data first.

What else could it be?

~~~
ertand
Yea, database migration is my first guess as well. Any code change would have
been reverted quickly otherwise. Their blog post about the incident is not
clear enough. [https://blog.kraken.com/post/1449/kraken-returns-with-
free-t...](https://blog.kraken.com/post/1449/kraken-returns-with-free-
trading/)

Either way, it looks bad from both engineering and product perspective.

------
baxtr
funny reaction:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/Crawfordtx/status/951659140786552...](https://mobile.twitter.com/Crawfordtx/status/951659140786552832)

~~~
rdiddly
A lawyer! So scary!

------
throwacide
Probably a security hole

------
arisAlexis
such drama from bloomberg. traditional media is not up to date with crypto.
that was a planned update that took longer and now trading is free for the
rest of the month

------
marsrover
Got an email 8 minutes ago that they are back online.

